# How do you handle a pax who changes your radio to Rap Music"?



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

I usually have the radio playing when I do Uber and with XM I would have Jazz or "good quality music"

The other day I had 3 pax get in the car for a 20 mile trip. The pax in the front immediately changed my station to rap music with all the F-bombs and cranked the volume level to 99. I did turn it down being that it was quite a distraction, as I could not hear the GPS directions. I warned them on giving them a bad rating, which they ignored. When they left, they did not tip me and I gave them a one star.

How would you handle that?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Pandy2 said:


> I usually have the radio playing when I do Uber and with XM I would have Jazz or "good quality music"
> 
> The other day I had 3 pax get in the car for a 20 mile trip. The pax in the front immediately changed my station to rap music with all the F-bombs and cranked the volume level to 99. I did turn it down being that it was quite a distraction, as I could not hear the GPS directions. I warned them on giving them a bad rating, which they ignored. When they left, they did not tip me and I gave them a one star.
> 
> How would you handle that?


I would have had blown speakers because I would have started flowing with the music and dropping more F bombs than all the music those 3 pax have heard in their life combined. We would have been straight thuggin it in dat hoop d.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I like hip hop. But... the mistake was letting them with your radio.

I just tell them. Never touch a radio.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Never touch mine either, unless you're looking to get beaned by her black Maglight...

No one touches *anything* in my cockpit area if they want to keep all their body parts.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

This


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you touch anything in my car without my say-so, if I am in an acceptable to good mood that day, you get a warning. You get lippy, the ride is over. You touch it again, the ride is over. If I am not in a good mood, the ride is over. Once you get out, I report you to Uber immediately, as Uber tends to believe whatever gets to it first.

Almost everyone asks for the radio or AUX cord rather than touching something without asking. I will do it, but, with the warning that I do not tolerate disco, rap or opera. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules". If they must hear disco, rap or opera, they can summon another Uber.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you touch anything in my car without my say-so, if I am in an acceptable to good mood that day, you get a warning. You get lippy, the ride is over. You touch it again, the ride is over. If I am not in a good mood, the ride is over. Once you get out, I report you to Uber immediately, as Uber tends to believe whatever gets to it first.
> 
> Almost everyone asks for the radio or AUX cord rather than touching something without asking. I will do it, but, with the warning that I do not tolerate disco, rap or opera. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules". If they must hear disco, rap or opera, they can summon another Uber.


Change "disco, rap or opera" to "country, contemporary, or opera" and I am in complete agreement with you.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

They would get 50s and 60s oldies blasted with me singing along


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> They would get 50s and 60s oldies blasted with me singing along


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pandy2 said:


> I usually have the radio playing when I do Uber and with XM I would have Jazz or "good quality music"
> 
> The other day I had 3 pax get in the car for a 20 mile trip. The pax in the front immediately changed my station to rap music with all the F-bombs and cranked the volume level to 99. I did turn it down being that it was quite a distraction, as I could not hear the GPS directions. I warned them on giving them a bad rating, which they ignored. When they left, they did not tip me and I gave them a one star.
> 
> How would you handle that?


Completely the opposite of how you handled it.

I dont care for Rap but i dont care what the pax want to listen to. I certainly wouldn't threaten them with a low rating, thats just stupid. You basically told them to rate you a 1 star and that 1 star will hurt you more than it will hurt them.

Thats like threatening to call 911. If you have a reason to call 911, just call. Dont threaten to do it, do it. Threatening will just embolden them.

What I would have done? Let them listen to their music for 20 minutes, tell them to have a great day at the end of the trip, rate them 5 stars if they did nothing to destroy my vehicle, change the radio back to my station and move on with my life.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Pandy2 said:


> I usually have the radio playing when I do Uber and with XM I would have Jazz or "good quality music"
> 
> The other day I had 3 pax get in the car for a 20 mile trip. The pax in the front immediately changed my station to rap music with all the F-bombs and cranked the volume level to 99. I did turn it down being that it was quite a distraction, as I could not hear the GPS directions. I warned them on giving them a bad rating, which they ignored. When they left, they did not tip me and I gave them a one star.
> 
> How would you handle that?


No, no, and no. Hands off my stuff. They can politely ask as some of them do. But they usually ask me to turn mine up since all my music is the bomb. But no don't let them touch your radio!


----------



## Dog4theKid (Jul 5, 2018)

Always gauge your passengers, especially those who sit in the front. If they are drunk, they will likely do random shit (especially not buckling up). Always keep an eye on them before you start the pickup. 

I would have prevented the passenger from touching my radio to start. I'd say to the person, "I'm fine with whatever you want to listen to, and I'll make it loud, but let me do it. If you want it changed, just ask." I'd also offer my aux cord and a phone charger.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I just turn on the hydraulics and Drop it likes its hot.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

First and foremost, no one touches my buttons or my glove box...that would be a problem. I watch people close if they get in my front seat until I know what I'm dealing with. Only once did some drunk idiot reach out his arm to touch something and I just said "WTF are you doing" and he stopped and apologized.

Fortunately, my music is controlled through touch screen display only (no buttons or adjustment knob) and since I control my audio through my steering wheel controls my audio menu is not even displayed so most riders would have no idea how to even adjust the volume or the station. LOL!

When it comes to music, I am trying my best to get tips so I'm flexible and they can listen to whatever they want whether or not I personally like it. I have Siruis Radio and have a wide range of stations programmed in (including hip hop). I listen to smooth jazz (watercolors) when I don't have a rider because it relaxes me. When I'm about to pick up I change to POP2K cause its generic enough for most people. If it's going to be a greater than 10 minute ride I ask them what they would like, and also offer them to play their own music through the aux cord.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Pandy2 said:


> I usually have the radio playing when I do Uber and with XM I would have Jazz or "good quality music"
> 
> The other day I had 3 pax get in the car for a 20 mile trip. The pax in the front immediately changed my station to rap music with all the F-bombs and cranked the volume level to 99. I did turn it down being that it was quite a distraction, as I could not hear the GPS directions. I warned them on giving them a bad rating, which they ignored. When they left, they did not tip me and I gave them a one star.
> 
> How would you handle that?


As a driver you handled that terribly. I never play radio. I learned from experience. I just say somethings wrong with the radio.

Sorry, but you set yourself up for that 1.



steveK2016 said:


> Completely the opposite of how you handled it.
> 
> I dont care for Rap but i dont care what the pax want to listen to. I certainly wouldn't threaten them with a low rating, thats just stupid. You basically told them to rate you a 1 star and that 1 star will hurt you more than it will hurt them.
> 
> ...


True, but i tell all pax radio doesn't work.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> As a driver you handled that terribly. I never play radio. I learned from experience. I just say somethings wrong with the radio.
> 
> Sorry, but you set yourself up for that 1.
> 
> True, but i tell all pax radio doesn't work.


So you sit there in silence listening to each other breathing.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> As a driver you handled that terribly. I never play radio. I learned from experience. I just say somethings wrong with the radio.
> 
> Sorry, but you set yourself up for that 1.
> 
> True, but i tell all pax radio doesn't work.





CJfrom619 said:


> So you sit there in silence listening to each other breathing.


Already had an awkward pax last night that sat upfront and didnt engage with conversation. Thats fine, but if you want to disengage, sit in the back. Its easier to forget youre back there. Haha.

I cant imagine how much more awkward that ride would have been if we rode in complete silence.

I have almost 2000 rides, most in Downtown Atlanta for bar close. I can count on maybe 2 hands the times someone bumped random gangster rap that made my ears bleed. Who cares? I'm already over it 10 seconds after sliding "complete trip" and didnt have to exchange 1 stars with anyone.

Some of y'all are wound up way too tight...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I let them if it is that important to them.
Not important to me.

I will have12 more hours of radio listening .


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Touch ANY controls without asking you will draw back a nub.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Sometimes as a driver you have to go outside your comfort zone for small moments throughout the day. Listening to someone else music for 30 minutes is nothing to give a 2nd thought too.

Last year I gave a ride to a younger dude who asked to use my aux cord. I was expecting music but what he played was hardcore gospel preach. Like God vs Devil type sh#t. Most drivers would have been uncomfortable but I saw it as an entertaining ride.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Sometimes as a driver you have to go outside your comfort zone for small moments throughout the day. Listening to someone else music for 30 minutes is nothing to give a 2nd thought too.
> 
> Last year I gave a ride to a younger dude who asked to use my aux cord. I was expecting music but what he played was hardcore gospel preach. Like God vs Devil type sh#t. Most drivers would have been uncomfortable but I saw it as an entertaining ride.


Some drivers are just itching for a fight, maybe to exude their dominance so they feel theyre in control.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Sometimes as a driver you have to go outside your comfort zone for small moments throughout the day. Listening to someone else music for 30 minutes is nothing to give a 2nd thought too.


No I don't.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Some drivers are just itching for a fight, maybe to exude their dominance so they feel theyre in control.


Got nothing to do with that. When you're driving as many hours as some of us, your car is your chapel, your office and your home. Basic manners, supposedly taught when very young, would tell most people that they SHOULD NOT touch another person's property without permission.
It's not MY fault if someone grew up without manners and discipline and touch whatever they want whenever they want without permission.
But if they touch what's MINE without permission, they're getting their wrist slapped and kicked out. And if they refuse to get out, then they'll get a police escort.
I've said it before, if we're in for a long trip and they ASK for radio control, and keep it at a volume that isn't distracting to ME, the DRIVER, they can play their own stuff. On a 5 mile and under trip, the answer will always be no. If they touch anything that I didn't say they can touch, they can find a weaker minded driver who'll give them whatever they want. When THEY PAY for MY truck, its gas and its maintenance, THEN they can make themselves at home.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Got nothing to do with that. When you're driving as many hours as some of us, your car is your chapel, your office and your home. Basic manners, supposedly taught when very young, would tell most people that they SHOULD NOT touch another person's property without permission.
> It's not MY fault if someone grew up without manners and discipline and touch whatever they want whenever they want without permission.
> But if they touch what's MINE without permission, they're getting their wrist slapped and kicked out. And if they refuse to get out, then they'll get a police escort.
> I've said it before, if we're in for a long trip and they ASK for radio control, and keep it at a volume that isn't distracting to ME, the DRIVER, they can play their own stuff. On a 5 mile and under trip, the answer will always be no. If they touch anything that I didn't say they can touch, they can find a weaker minded driver who'll give them whatever they want. When THEY PAY for MY truck, its gas and its maintenance, THEN they can make themselves at home.


Again, looking for a fight. There's worse things out there then someone wanting to listen to their own music, regardless of genre. I'd rather not have the aggrevation of fighting my pax for something as mundane as music selection. Oh wow, someone changed your station, big whoop. You clearly won't change it even on request for certain rides so its not just about touching your stuff without permission.

I'm glad my car aint my home, but im sorry for you if you do consider your car your home...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Threatening a pax with a low rating is by far the stupidest thing I’ve read on this board. Kudos op!

I rarely allow music during rides. Pax always want it too loud and they speak loudly to be heard over the tunes. It’s dumb.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm glad my car aint my home, but im sorry for you if you do consider your car your home...


LMAO, I got two houses. One on the shore. But my PROPERTY is also an extension of home. And I expect people that I welcome into it to respect it. And if they can't, then they can find an ant that will give them free things and loves to have them touching everything, and leaving behind crumbs, and disrespecting them and their things. Have some self respect.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> LMAO, I got two houses. One on the shore. But my PROPERTY is also an extension of home. And I expect people that I welcome into it to respect it. And if they can't, then they can find an ant that will give them free things and loves to have them touching everything, and leaving behind crumbs, and disrespecting them and their things. Have some self respect.


I have plenty of self respect. If They cause damage to my vehicle or attempt to assault me, they'll jump start the US Army Infanfatrymen in me. Listening to rap, or generally music I dont personally enjoy, isnt enough to aggrevate me. I just don't give a shit.

This is specifically one thing that some drivers look for to cause issues and you know it. Your entire post exemplifies my assessment: that you are looking for a reason to exude your dominance over you "chapel" and your "office."

Last person to leave crumbs in my car paid $50 for it. Please, leave more crumbs, cleaning fee is easy money.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Gotta agree with steveK2016 , putting up with music you don't like for a few minutes isn't going to kill you. Besides, every rider in my car who doesn't make their own request has to listen to rock. I don't even keep an aux cord anymore*, so whatever they want to hear has to be on a station.

I do have a problem if they try to crank the volume up to max, I need my speakers to last and my ears to last longer.

*Despite me saying I'm fine with changing the channel what I'm not fine with is listening to the first 10 seconds of 30 different songs on a three minute ride. Don't let them connect directly, you don't need drunk dj bros in control of the music.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

It’s my music or no music, period. I’ll budge on a lot of things but music isn’t one of them because I use it for focus while driving. 

I do all right regardless.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Cheaper and easier to not have things that create crumbs. I'd rather not have to stop at a vacuum or car wash. I prefer not having to worry about changing things back when they can just be the way I prefer them already. If someone were to burrow my car, I'd expect to get it back as I gave it. Same as I expect my car to be left in a like condition when riders get out.
If you walked into someone's home for the first time, I'm fairly sure the first thing you would do would not be to walk into the kitchen and help yourself to whatever is the fridge or start digging through drawers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Cheaper and easier to not have things that create crumbs. I'd rather not have to stop at a vacuum or car wash. I prefer not having to worry about changing things back when they can just be the way I prefer them already. If someone were to burrow my car, I'd expect to get it back as I gave it. Same as I expect my car to be left in a like condition when riders get out.
> If you walked into someone's home for the first time, I'm fairly sure the first thing you would do would not be to walk into the kitchen and help yourself to whatever is the fridge or start digging through drawers.


Food isnt allowed in my car, not even by myself, but if a pax leaves a mess they'll pay the consequences. Never had an issue getting a cleaning fee and anything short of puke is easy money.

Cheaper? So its cheaper to get $0 than it is to spend 4 quarters and 15 minutes for $50 cleaning fee? Not even Select pays that good!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Pandy2 said:


> I usually have the radio playing when I do Uber and with XM I would have Jazz or "good quality music"
> 
> The other day I had 3 pax get in the car for a 20 mile trip. The pax in the front immediately changed my station to rap music with all the F-bombs and cranked the volume level to 99. I did turn it down being that it was quite a distraction, as I could not hear the GPS directions. I warned them on giving them a bad rating, which they ignored. When they left, they did not tip me and I gave them a one star.
> 
> How would you handle that?


Pretty much like you did, except I would have turned the radio off. If they objected, it's my car, my rules, I'll be glad to end the right and drop you right here.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> They would get 50s and 60s oldies blasted with me singing along


Same with me.
I can't sing, but don't let that stop me.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> If you walked into someone's home for the first time, I'm fairly sure the first thing you would do would not be to walk into the kitchen and help yourself to whatever is the fridge or start digging through drawers.


No wonder I never get a second invite.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Play that rap crap in my vehicle. You better have some very comfortable shoes.








Problem solved.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> So you sit there in silence listening to each other breathing.


What???!!

From your statement it's logical to conclude 3 things:

*Silence* = You lack communication skills to talk to pax
*Heavy breathing* = You're transporting cattle












*
*


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Threatening a pax with a low rating is by far the stupidest thing I've read on this board. Kudos op!


I think the guy who has his wife ride shotgun as navigator and bodyguard is the winner. But this is definitely in the top 5!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pulledclear said:


> Touch ANY controls without asking you will draw back a nub.


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

OK - Thanks for all your replies pax touching the radio in your car, both positive and negative. A couple of things I like to get straight. I will tolerate the music if it was kept at a low volume, not that the whole city block can hear it from my car. Secondly, no one asked permission to change the station. That is lack of manners. If they asked, then I would have accepted it and play anything that they wanted as long as the volume is not distracting to me. Approximately 10 seconds when the front got in, he reached for the knob. I do have an AUX jack, but it was never mentioned. It is just like taking one of their phones and watch videos with it. They will not like it either.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

*


Pandy2 said:



I usually have the radio playing when I do Uber and with XM I would have Jazz or "good quality music"

Click to expand...

*"Good quality music". That's a vague term please explain.

[*QUOTE="Pandy2, post: 4141311, member: 155004"]
The other day I had 3 pax get in the car for a 20 mile trip. The pax in the front immediately changed my station to rap music 
[/QUOTE]*

That was awfully bold of them changing your radio station without asking you. That's very disrespectful and inconsiderate regardless of what music they put on. I would have pulled over and ended the ride right then and there.



Pandy2 said:


> *I did turn it down being that it was quite a distraction, as I could not hear the GPS directions.
> *




Ok I must stop you here. Please mute your GPS volume. Nobody wants to hear that it's unnecessary. You can follow the GPS without it speaking every 30 seconds!



Pandy2 said:


> *I warned them on giving them a bad rating, which they ignored. When they left, they did not tip me and I gave them a one star.
> *


*
*
They obviously did not care about an Uber rating. You should have ended that trip at the beginning. So you thought those low lifes were going to Tip You? That's why you put up with all of that crap? Man you really are naive. I hope you wrote a detailed summary of what happened to Uber along with the 1 star rating.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Pandy2 said:


> I usually have the radio playing when I do Uber and with XM I would have Jazz or "good quality music"
> 
> The other day I had 3 pax get in the car for a 20 mile trip. The pax in the front immediately changed my station to rap music with all the F-bombs and cranked the volume level to 99. I did turn it down being that it was quite a distraction, as I could not hear the GPS directions. I warned them on giving them a bad rating, which they ignored. When they left, they did not tip me and I gave them a one star.
> 
> How would you handle that?


A volume level that high could be considered unlawful. A cop might pull you over for that but it probably depends on the officer and the mood they are in.

I will keep the station on classical and between 10 or 15 volume (my car has soft audio) and if the passenger wants me to adjust I'll tell them I'll do it within reason.

So far haven't had a problem. I think most people are content with Classical music.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My guide to not getting radio complaints

1 keep the radio set to a non offensive channel between rides the pickup .

2 Turn it off before the pickup.

Off gets you the least complaints (yes you can still get complaints)

3 If the ride is over 5 minutes ask if they want something on the radio. Then ask what.

4 switch it back to the “non offensive channel” after dropping off.

Avoid the following for your “safe” channel
Gangster rap
NPR
Heavy metal


Good channels for “default”
Jazz
Classical
Soft rock
Christian music

Do this and 95% of music complaints won’t happen.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Just something to mull over here...

How many people here have ridden in cabs and ever touched the radio controls if you were in the front seat?

When I was younger, we didn't have a car and did a lot of traveling by taxi. I don't think it ever even occurred to me or my mother or my aunts to even ask the driver to change the radio station, if it was on.

Driver's choice.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

My question is, why do you need to “listen” to your navigation? A good driver doesn’t need to listen to it, turns the sound off and just uses the visual navigation. I hate being a PAX in a car with navigation volume up and lower my rating of them because of it.

As far as music, I’m always more than willing to accommodate people’s musical choices. I have many playlists already put together on my Spotify, But if someone wants to plug in their phone to dj, I let them have at it. They DO often want to play it too loud for my ears to handle (I love bass and have my subwoofers turned up anyway, but loud treble makes my ears bleed),so I just sneakily turn it back down on my steering wheel control. 

I do agree that PAX should ask, not just start pushing buttons. That would annoy me.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

They switch the radio without asking, the radio gets turned off.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

I drive with my radio off. I will turn it on to whatever station a pax wants if they request it. If it is going to be a long ride, and the paxes are not talkative, I ask them if they want some music. If they do, I ask them what type or (if they are local) what their favorite station is. Sometimes they'll request a sports game. I'm willing to tolerate any kind of music or talk radio or sports if it keeps the customer happy.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

As long as it’s Eminem or G Eazy we’re good.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

If a pax touched my radio or climate controls I would nicely let them know that I'm happy to accommodate, just tell me! If they persisted in their rudeness I would end the ride ASAP.

Music has not been an issue for me, I play The Coffee House on XM....acoustic singer-songwriter, pretty much songs you know. It seems to cross over all ages, ethnicities, and sexes. It is not at all unusual for me to hear a pax singing along in the back seat .


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you touch anything in my car without my say-so, if I am in an acceptable to good mood that day, you get a warning. You get lippy, the ride is over. You touch it again, the ride is over. If I am not in a good mood, the ride is over. Once you get out, I report you to Uber immediately, as Uber tends to believe whatever gets to it first.
> 
> Almost everyone asks for the radio or AUX cord rather than touching something without asking. I will do it, but, with the warning that I do not tolerate disco, rap or opera. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules". If they must hear disco, rap or opera, they can summon another Uber.


What's wrong with disco...? 
BeeGees were God's among men.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> What's wrong with disco...?
> BeeGees were God's among men.


I will not go into it, here. Suffice it to state that I hate it, always have and always will. I proudly wore me "DISCO [performs a vacuum-creating action] 
T-shirt in the 1970s. I was not the only one.

Someone interviewed the BeeGees in the mid-to-late 1980s and asked them about their switch from what they had been doing to disco. They admitted that disco was garbage and that they did it only for the money.

There were a few others who did similar.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I will not go into it, here. Suffice it to state that I hate it, always have and always will. I proudly wore me "DISCO [performs a vacuum-creating action]
> T-shirt in the 1970s. I was not the only one.
> 
> Someone interviewed the BeeGees in the mid-to-late 1980s and asked them about their switch from what they had been doing to disco. They admitted that disco was garbage and that they did it only for the money.
> ...


You can say "sucks"... It's not a bad word unless followed by a more graphic description.

Sucks. Sucks. Sucks...

See? Not bad.


----------



## UberTeach (Aug 7, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Same with me.
> I can't sing, but don't let that stop me.


Mine would be live Springsteen. While I actually can sing, live Springsteen must be sung along with VERY LOUDLY. Mess with my tunes, and you're going to go home with me and Bruce bellowing BABY WE WERE BORN TO RUUUUUUNNNNNN!!!! ringing in your ears all night long.

Driver controls the radio. Period. I don't let my *daughters* mess with my tunes (unless they're driving), why would I let a pax do so?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

For some odd reason, NO ONE ever asks me to change to something else.
Play what your customers want to hear


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

MsKia said:


> My question is, why do you need to "listen" to your navigation? A good driver doesn't need to listen to it, turns the sound off and just uses the visual navigation. I hate being a PAX in a car with navigation volume up and lower my rating of them because of it.
> 
> As far as music, I'm always more than willing to accommodate people's musical choices. I have many playlists already put together on my Spotify, But if someone wants to plug in their phone to dj, I let them have at it. They DO often want to play it too loud for my ears to handle (I love bass and have my subwoofers turned up anyway, but loud treble makes my ears bleed),so I just sneakily turn it back down on my steering wheel control.
> 
> I do agree that PAX should ask, not just start pushing buttons. That would annoy me.


The navigation is personal preference. No driver should be playing nav directions across car speakers. Get a bluetooth earpiece . Nothing wrong with listening to the directions. That's better than having to look at the screen while driving.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

In your area, there might be a law regarding noise ordinances where a certain level of noise from your radio may get you in trouble with the cops. Also, you may want to negotiate with them regarding music choice and the volume level that you can agree on. Just be the one to take charge and ask for their preference instead of allowing them to touch the radio. Also, you can say that what's playing on the radio or the level of volume can hinder your judgement on the road.

Whenever I drive, I rarely had any pax complain about music choice, but I was able to accommodate with what few people wanted when my radio was silenced. I use the app "Spotify" and I try my best to tune into preference neutral, positive mood, upbeat music like the ones in "Have a Great Day", or "Mood Booster" channels. I've saved some channels with genres that people tend to like in case they want to listen to those channels.


----------



## DannyBrusco (Jul 2, 2018)

I agree that they shouldn't turn up th emusic, but also concerning that you discriminate against they choice of music...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I generally have sports radio on. Haven't had an issue. Can lead to good conversations. 

I don't like people touching my shit. 

Other night I slapped the hand of some snowflake that tried playing with my phone. I inadvertently rooster-blocked him since I emasculated him in front of the girls he was with. Oh well. Don't touch other people's shit.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

It's not the F-word I object to as much as the N-word in their music. Especially when it is loud; there is never a time when attention being drawn to your car is good. Makes you a target.

The giants of rock & roll did not use much profanity. It cost them airplay, it turned off some fans, and it was unnecessary. If they wanted to they were capable of offending someone without using a naughty word.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

Man, you people are so dull! Driving around not listening to music!????? That’s the joy of driving around for me. Of course, music is in my blood, I create it and can’t live without it. I get a thrill when someone gets in my car and requests a copy of my playlist or shazams a song I’m playing. Music is life!


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

Happened to me many times, I just lower the volume a little from my steering wheel, I am considering getting ear plugs, these kids we pick up from the bar are all fired up, I would rather they play music than listen to their annoying loud conversations but if the music is too loud a good pair of earplugs will do the trick.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Expecting manners from passengers is a joke. LOL


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

When I drove and I havent driven in over a year I played classic rock like Alman brothers or led zeppelin at very low volume or Fleetwood mac and no one ever said boo. I even got a compliment that I played cool music. Most millennials havent heard most of the songs of these artists... and.... well... they are more musical than the crap today.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

UberPal said:


> Happened to me many times, I just lower the volume a little from my steering wheel, I am considering getting ear plugs, these kids we pick up from the bar are all fired up, I would rather they play music than listen to their annoying loud conversations but if the music is too loud a good pair of earplugs will do the trick.


I've also thought of getting the earplugs. Actually have some, just need to put in the car. When people have been in a loud environment for a long time their sense of noise level is shot. I can handle loud bass but that treble HURTS!


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Completely the opposite of how you handled it.
> 
> I dont care for Rap but i dont care what the pax want to listen to. I certainly wouldn't threaten them with a low rating, thats just stupid. You basically told them to rate you a 1 star and that 1 star will hurt you more than it will hurt them.
> 
> ...


Saved me 4 minutes, SAME. Move on


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I see it as part of the job, especially Fri and Sat nights. As long as the meter's running they can listen to whatever. I have a couple rap stations preset. I crank it up and turn up the bass too. I talk to them using words like bruh. More likely to get tips. As soon as they get out, I turn it off.

Older pax walk up, I quickly set it to classic rock. I might talk about the weather.
Pax in 30's and tatoos, get hard rock. I refer to them as "man".
Pax with cowboy hats, I already have country on.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

My car my music. Want me to change it? Pay for my next month's car payment or insurance.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I play my music and if anyone asks if I have AUX or Bluetooth, I tell them they set up the Bluetooth for me at the dealership and I have no idea how to set it up or remove. Also, no AUX cord


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I have't had anyone just get in and change the station without asking. So nobody ever taught this person manners I'm guessing. I've had passengers ask if I have an aux cable wich always means;" I wan't to play my music." I've sat and listened to crap I didn't want to hear all teh way to wherever, so what I started doing was turning off the radio or making it super low when they get in. So far nobody has asked since I stared doing that, but we all get that one passenger like you had. Never had a Father figure who taught them respect etc etc...

You could say, "Please ask to change the station." However sounds like this guy might have gotten all crappy if you corrected him. So you have to be vocal. Also he sounds like the ADHD kids you see in public who can't sit still, or be quiet for more then 5 seconds, " Ohhh whats this? can I have that? Ooooh whats that do?" It's your car you're in control and decide what you allow.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

It has never happened, but if someone starts messing with my CarPlay to play their own music, they will knock the U/L app & navigation from my iPhone screen into the background. That will bring an immediate stern warning from me - do not interfere with my navigation.

I do not carry an aux cable. I used to when I started, then someone asked to play their music... once. After that ride, I removed the aux cable from my car permanently.

I do not carry charging cables. If someone needs a charge, they need to bring their own USB cable. I'll gladly let them hook up to a power source, but no stereo connection.

I do carry a lightning cable for my iPhone. If a pax has an iPhone and needs a charge, help yourself.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm with the ones who said, "Don't warn." That's asking for trouble. If you have to pull out a gun, it better be because you're going to use it.

I would have turned it down to a level I could handle. That's a safety issue for me.

I probably would have down rated the rider, but I wouldn't have said anything about it during the trip. What the rating would be would depend on a variety of factors, including the rider's attitude.

Christine


----------

